# Canal de YouTube de ORO, PLATA, materias primas y economía



## Muttley (31 Mar 2021)

Buenas a todos, 
Nuevo canal de YouTube de Oro, Plata, materias primas y economía.

Se tratarán los siguientes temas:

-Dinero, que es. Moneda fiduciaria vs valor intrínseco.
-Macroeconomia: tasas de interés, inflación, pensiones. 
-Materias primas: petróleo y metales preciosos.
-Exposición a estos últimos mediante ETFs, acciones mineras y monedas, lingotes 
-Monedas de oro y plata bullion, históricas, colección, series, premium y super premium.
-Medición, peso, ley, gradación, manipulación y almacenamiento de monedas. 
-Impuestos (IVA, plusvalias...)
-Compra-venta de monedas: tiendas físicas, tiendas online en España y extranjero, convenciones, subastas. 
-Noticias y actualidad (también en Canal de Twitter asociado @DragonOroPlata)



Espero que os guste.
Comentarios, sugerencias para capítulos y dudas más que bienvenidas. 
Aquí y en el canal.
Lo más importante:

”Si no lo tenéis, no lo poseéis”.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena por el vídeo, estoy convencido que el canal llegará a ser un referente.

Un saludo

Edito: Y pole en hilo mítico


----------



## Furillo (31 Mar 2021)

Pillo sirio en milo hítico.

Gracias por la iniciativa, Muttley. Estaremos pendientes de tus evoluciones y, si me permites una crítica constructiva, el audio de tu primer vídeo se puede mejorar.


----------



## Muttley (31 Mar 2021)

Muchas gracias.
Toda la razón. 
He peleado un poco con la edición deaudio. 
Y efectivamente se puede mejorar mucho.
El siguiente se oirá mejor.


----------



## Angelillo23 (31 Mar 2021)

Suerte compañero!


----------



## Manzano1 (31 Mar 2021)

Suerte y gracias!!


----------



## Razkin (31 Mar 2021)

Estupendo!! 
Tendrás un seguidor atento. 
Suerte!!!


----------



## PLACOINS (31 Mar 2021)

Muttley es una iniciativa perfecta , estoy seguro que tus vídeos van a ser un referente en Youtube , así como son aquí cada uno de tus mensajes. Estaremos atentos.... Un saludo .


----------



## timi (31 Mar 2021)

Apuntado estoy , gran iniciativa. Seguro que aprenderé muchas cosas


----------



## olympus1 (31 Mar 2021)

Mírate los canales que ya hay y ofrece algo original.


----------



## Daviot (31 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena y suerte.

Una entrevista con Mike Maloney y canal to the moon.


----------



## Jacda (31 Mar 2021)

Suscrito


----------



## FranMen (31 Mar 2021)

He tenido que cortar el video, estaba siendo hipnotizado con las monedas y no me enteraba de otra cosa


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (31 Mar 2021)

Buena iniciativa


----------



## Beto (31 Mar 2021)

a suscribirse!!


----------



## TomBolillo (31 Mar 2021)

Reservo plaza en el hilo para revenderla cuando el canal tenga los 10k de suscriptores


----------



## Veloc (31 Mar 2021)

Pillo sitio, los videos prometen.


----------



## Eldetabarnia (1 Abr 2021)

Suscrito, una sugerencia, procura vocalizar mejor


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Abr 2021)

Le iré echando un ojo. 
Gracias por la labor Muttley


----------



## estupeharto (1 Abr 2021)

Si decides hacer entrevistas, sería un plus que se pudieran plantear aquí previamente preguntas. Entre todos podrían salir buenas ideas para preguntar. 
Sería como un directo, pero más flexible y potente al permitir poner una pregunta aunque no se pueda asistir en directo y al permitir que se abrieran otras preguntas relacionadas, al haber tiempo para ello antes de la entrevista.


----------



## asqueado (1 Abr 2021)




----------



## Arbeyna (1 Abr 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si decides hacer entrevistas, sería un plus que se pudieran plantear aquí previamente preguntas.



Me parece una muy buena idea. +1


----------



## Muttley (6 Abr 2021)

Primer vídeo.
Módulos en monedas de oro, parte 1

Espero que os guste 



Intentaré seguir mejorando la parte técnica


----------



## scratch (6 Abr 2021)

Estupendo video, os vais a quedar con ganas de ver el siguiente.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Primer vídeo.
> Módulos en monedas de oro, parte 1
> 
> Espero que os guste



Gusta, y esperando a la segunda entrega, y a la tercera, cuarta, quinta....


----------



## L'omertá (6 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Primer vídeo.
> Módulos en monedas de oro, parte 1
> 
> Espero que os guste
> ...



MUy bueno, con ganas de más.
Un abrazo!


----------



## Veloc (6 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena por el video, muy diáfana la explicación, espero por los siguientes.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (6 Abr 2021)

Gran iniciativa, estaremos al tanto. Saludos.


----------



## dmb001 (6 Abr 2021)

Cuando tengas 1000 subs sortea alguna monedita, pero una grande, no de las diminutas.


----------



## kragh (6 Abr 2021)

Muy didáctico el video y nos dejaste con la miel en la boca.


----------



## Muttley (8 Abr 2021)

Tercer video ya publicado.

A ver que os parece.
Espero que responda a vuestras expectativas.
Y sí, ya tengo encargados los guantes negros para lo sucesivo.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por el apoyo.


----------



## PLACOINS (8 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Tercer video ya publicado.
> 
> A ver que os parece.
> Espero que responda a vuestras expectativas.
> ...



Muy buena presentación de todas las piezas y gracias a ti por compartir los conocimientos acerca de las mismas. A la espera de nuevos vídeos ... Un saludo.


----------



## Muttley (8 Abr 2021)

Vamos a empezar nuevas secciones:

-Unboxing 
Esto es un clásico. Empezamos en el siguiente episodio con un unboxing épico.
No será un unboxing normal. Será un doble unboxing. Dos paquetes juntos que han llegado casi a la vez con distintas monedas.Y ya os avanzo que las monedas que llegan son MUY especiales. Se mantiene el nivel. 

-Las monedas de mis amigos.
En esta sección pretendo abrirla a foreros clásicos. Aquellos que quieran enseñarnos sus monedas especiales. La idea es que grabéis vídeos de una duración determinada y con unas caracteristicas especiales (luz, formato...) en el que mostréis alguna moneda de vuestra colección. Podéis poner vuestra voz o si preferís yo comento la moneda por vosotros. Todo evidentemente anónimo. Sin nombres (si alguien quiere dar el suyo bienvenido). Y con muchos thanks y reconocimientos.
Tematica abierta. Desde Denarios, medieval, escudos, japonesas....no se....vuestra pasión.
Será vuestra sección. 

-Entrevistas
A foreros relevantes que quieran participar en coloquios sobre macroeconomía, mineras, petróleo, moneda americana, 8 escudos, pensiones no sé, también temática abierta pero que tenga que ver con economía e inversiones por supuesto.

-Colaboración con otros podcast de amigos.
Como por ejemplo el de “momentum financial” de inversión en renta variable que llevan con maestría @arriba/abajo, @GOLDGOD, @gordinflas y @RockLobster y que tienen la misma filosofía que nosotros. 

A ver que os parece,
Si hay algo que os apetecería ver en el canal....propuestas bienvenidas.


----------



## Veloc (9 Abr 2021)

Muy interesante el video, las monedas son espectaculares y llama la atención la poca tirada de alguna de ellas. También me ha gustado que mostraras la ficha técnica de las monedas, me ayuda a refrescar el conocimiento de ellas.


----------



## Tichy (9 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Tercer video ya publicado.
> 
> A ver que os parece.
> Espero que responda a vuestras expectativas.
> ...



Ainsss. Yo me quedé en la puja anterior por ese quíntuple soberano...


----------



## Muttley (11 Abr 2021)

Primer unboxing del canal.
Espero que os guste,
Trae como siempre monedas potentes.


----------



## Muttley (15 Abr 2021)

Nuevo video.
Este sobre monedas de plata de inversión.
En dos partes que hay unas cuantas.

Y con guantes negros


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2021)

Segunda parte de monedas de plata 




y dentro de muy poquito.....análisis técnico de oro y plata.
Estamos en un momento muy interesante que creo debo compartir con vosotros.

Gracias!


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Abr 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Segunda parte de monedas de plata
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me dejas robarte el vídeo y ponerlo en mi canal? Te lo cambio x algún vídeo de estrategias en plata papel de mi canal xD


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Me dejas robarte el vídeo y ponerlo en mi canal? Te lo cambio x algún vídeo de estrategias en plata papel de mi canal xD



Por supuesto puedes usarlo, siempre que nombres al canal Youtube Dragón Oro Plata explícitamente y recomiendes la suscripción (bueno esto último no es obligatorio....pero se agradece, es la manera de llegar a más gente).
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Muttley (19 Abr 2021)

Primera incursión en el análisis técnico Oro Plata
Cambiamos de tercio un poco y damos variedad al canal


----------



## Muttley (21 Abr 2021)

Nuevo episodio.
Valoración de monedas 
Compraventa entre particulares 
“MI” método. 
A ver si ayuda a centrar el tiro en el post de compraventa


----------



## Muttley (27 Abr 2021)

Nuevo episodio del canal.

Oro, plata y platino 
Espero que os guste


----------



## juanmas (27 Abr 2021)

Estupendo trabajo. Gracias


----------



## andresenciso (27 Abr 2021)

Buenos videos. Muchas gracias


----------



## Daviot (28 Abr 2021)

Van mejorando todos los aspectos en los vídeos, sobre todo eso de sacar las monedas de las cápsulas es una señal de respeto hacia la audiencia ya que hay muchos youtubers que no lo hacen como si por sacarlas y mostrarlas a cámara se fueran a rayar o algo.

Un pequeño detalle a corregir antes de que se acumule en muchos vídeos, en la frase "SI NO LO POSEEIS NO LO TENEIS" , la palabra POSEÉIS lleva acento en la segunda E y no en la primera. Sin acritud, que un lapsus lo tiene cualquiera.


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Abr 2021)

Muy buen vídeo, felicidades. Respecto al platino, una apuesta muy arriesgada, el mercado numismático que busque este tipo de piezas es realmente escaso. Pero como señalas, cuestiones de spot y oportunidad, algunas tengo pero alejadas de la belleza que has mostrado, son isabelinas "falsas de época" 10 escudos.

Gracias por el vídeo y esperando al siguiente


----------



## Muttley (30 Abr 2021)

Este finde voy a participar en el podcast de @gordinflas, @arriba/abajo, @Sargento Highway, @GOLDGOD, @RockLobster como invitado.
Un honor que hayan querido que participe para hablar de metales preciosos, inversión, ETFs etc...
Es un programa en directo, os invito a todos a que lo veáis y participéis en el chat.
Aquí estaremos.

Bolsa: - Momentum Financial - Podcast de analisis de inversion

Espero que os guste el proyecto.

Si queréis que hablemos de algún tema concreto o tenéis alguna pregunta que queráis que respondamos en directo, podéis dejarla en este hilo.
Haré un episodio el lunes con los mejores momentos del programa.


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2021)

Nuevo episodio.
Colecciones

En este caso monedas chinas proof de 1oz con un toque de color.
Olimpiada 2008
Y mira que las deportivas no me gustan!


----------



## Muttley (1 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Hora aproximada del evento?



18h.
Deja tu pregunta.


----------



## Veloc (1 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Este finde voy a participar en el podcast de @gordinflas, @arriba/abajo, @Sargento Highway, @GOLDGOD, @RockLobster como invitado.
> Un honor que hayan querido que participe para hablar de metales preciosos, inversión, ETFs etc...
> Es un programa en directo, os invito a todos a que lo veáis y participéis en el chat.
> Aquí estaremos.
> ...



@Muttley. Si es posible me gustaría que comentases algo sobre los ETF que invierten en oro, manera en que operan, riesgos = 'Si no lo poseéis no lo tenéis', contango y que menciones algún ETF que recomiendes.
Será un placer escucharos este Domingo.


----------



## estupeharto (2 May 2021)

Veloc dijo:


> @Muttley. Si es posible me gustaría que comentases algo sobre los ETF que invierten en oro, manera en que operan, riesgos = 'Si no lo poseéis no lo tenéis', contango y que menciones algún ETF que recomiendes.
> Será un placer escucharos este Domingo.



Eso mismo quería comentar.
Aunque estaré en directo, mejor comentarlo aquí con antelación para que se puedan preparar.
La idea sería forma de hacerlo, opciones de gestores, gastos, inconvenientes, variedades, experiencias....
Ahí pueden entrar Bullion Vault, PSLV, etc. 
Encarado para novatos.

Incluso había pensado en tratarlo en el hilo o en un hilo específico,..


----------



## estupeharto (2 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> que coño preparar?
> Lo mejor es a bocajarro y ver como salen del embrollo. Este es el mejor examen, como la vida misma vamos.



No seas malo  que nos interesa mientras más info mejor....
También se puede tratar/ampliar en otra ocasión....

Hay que reconocer y es de agradecer que se lo están currando. Ojalá les vaya bien en esta iniciativa.

También aprecio poner voz a cada uno. Se ve que semos buenas pelsonas!!

Un saludo también al amigo GOLDGOD, tiene voz de que sabe


----------



## Muttley (2 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> que coño preparar?
> Lo mejor es a bocajarro y ver como salen del embrollo. Este es el mejor examen, como la vida misma vamos.



A bocajarro se permite y podrás hacerme las preguntas que quieras en el curso de metales que estoy preparando. 
199,95€ por dos horitas conmigo por Teams y un guiaburros de compra metalera en tiendas y subastas .
Te apuntas?


----------



## estupeharto (2 May 2021)

Se emite en el canal de youtube ¿no?

*Momentum Financial*

Es que no veo ningún video creado... a ver si va a ser en otro sitio. En el hilo del foro no he visto un enlace o información


----------



## gordinflas (2 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se emite en el canal de youtube ¿no?
> 
> *Momentum Financial*
> 
> Es que no veo ningún video creado... a ver si va a ser en otro sitio. En el hilo del foro no he visto un enlace o información



Supongo que 5 minutos antes colgaremos el enlace del directo. Hoy somos más y el tema de coordinar sonidos y demás está un poquito complicado...


----------



## Muttley (2 May 2021)

3 minutos....


----------



## timi (2 May 2021)

Felicidades @Muttley por la parte que te toca , buen trabajo.


----------



## Daviot (2 May 2021)

@Muttley buen trabajo en el podcast. 

A ver si puedes aclararnos un poco más eso que comentaste de coger un billete de avión por 50 euros a Bruselas para vender allí las monedas.¿ Por que a Bruselas y no a Alemania y que precio pagan allí ?


----------



## Muttley (3 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> @Muttley buen trabajo en el podcast.
> 
> A ver si puedes aclararnos un poco más eso que comentaste de coger un billete de avión por 50 euros a Bruselas para vender allí las monedas.¿ Por que a Bruselas y no a Alemania y que precio pagan allí ?



Hay varias opciones físicas.
Te vas con 15000 euros en monedas y vendes una o dos en cada tienda.
Pagan efectivo

Gold Rates – DME Change

Comment vendre de l'or - Lingots et Pièces d'or - Numagold depuis 1974

Buen precio. Pagan spot+
Kruger compran a 1484 euros.
Spot a 1468 euros.


----------



## Muttley (3 May 2021)

Nuevo episodio.
Actualización del estado técnico de la plata 
Momento muy muy interesante. 
Espero que os guste


----------



## Muttley (7 May 2021)

Nuevo episodio 
Barcos, novelas y monedas 
Espero que os guste


----------



## estupeharto (7 May 2021)

Pon el barco que se vea bien 

Una nave de almacén entera de bicho ... 63,36 x 16,67 x 8,26


----------



## Daviot (7 May 2021)

Lo siento, no te doy el like por no permitir que se vean sin la cápsula. Tampoco pido sacarlas del todo pero quitándole sólo una de las cubiertas de la cápsula se verían mucho mejor.

Por cierto aparte de las que mencionas falta una moneda de la colección. La solución la pondré en el hilo de monedas esta tarde.......jeje.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Lo siento, no te doy el like por no permitir que se vean sin la cápsula. Tampoco pido sacarlas del todo pero quitándole sólo una de las cubiertas de la cápsula se verían mucho mejor.
> 
> Por cierto aparte de las que mencionas falta una moneda de la colección. La solución la pondré en el hilo de monedas esta tarde.......jeje.



Pues sí que estamos quisquillosos. 

Como los que os ponéis guantes para tocar monedas. Pareciera que os faltaran o que fueran tesoros absolutos. 

Me imagino a alguno sacando monedas de un tubo con pinzas y guantes, sin rozarlas, encapsulándolas en vacio absoluto y previamente esterilizado. 

Apilen como bestias, no sean tan sibaritas. Si tienen 2 monedas toquen una y dejan la otra como el santo grial. No creo que cuando uno tiene tubos le deba importar demasiado. El decir que si un coleccionista le pagará muchos euros menos por haber tocado la moneda, es simplemente mentalidad de tacaño absoluto, disfruta el metal, con guantes ni siquiera debes sentir el frío al contacto con la piel. 

Supongo que a varios de nosotros, algún día alguien heredará nuestras monedas que no hayamos intercambiado por otra cosa, y es posible que si no es en una generación, sea en 3, pero acaben siendo malvendidas o manoseadas, y no se tendrá en cuenta el cuidado que hiciste por tu propia colección. 

Disfruta el metal, y si no se ve bien en el vídeo se compra la moneda y se ve mejor, esa es la forma.


----------



## Daviot (7 May 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues sí que estamos quisquillosos.
> 
> Como los que os ponéis guantes para tocar monedas. Pareciera que os faltaran o que fueran tesoros absolutos.
> 
> ...




Jajaja.....eso mismo es lo que sugiero que con sacarle una cubierta a la cápsula la cámara captará muchos más detalles de la moneda sin sufrir ningún riesgo.

De todas formas tengo esa estupenda colección de monedas a excepción de la primera. Pero la última y la de la ballena blanca las tengo.


----------



## L'omertá (7 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuevo episodio
> Barcos, novelas y monedas
> Espero que os guste



Cojonudo, mis 10.


----------



## estupeharto (7 May 2021)

Las monedas hay que tocarlas, los guantes para la bandeja del horno


----------



## estupeharto (7 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Es facil decirlo.
> Yo tengo monedas que no me atrevo NI A MIRARLAS casi.
> Todo en su correcta proporcion.
> Que se podian haber visto mejor en el video? pues si. Pero si esas monedas son mias, yo tampoco las saco de su capsula.
> PD: A riesgo de ser gafe, DAME YA LA ONZA DE ESTA SEMANA



Pero será circulada


----------



## estupeharto (7 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Es facil decirlo.
> Yo tengo monedas que no me atrevo NI A MIRARLAS casi.
> Todo en su correcta proporcion.
> Que se podian haber visto mejor en el video? pues si. Pero si esas monedas son mias, yo tampoco las saco de su capsula.
> PD: A riesgo de ser gafe, DAME YA LA ONZA DE ESTA SEMANA



Esas que ni miráis es porque os habrán costado una pasta con premium, blisters y certificaciones... En ese caso, si pensáis venderlas es lógico que vayáis con cuidado.
Pero vaya, que a una moneda no le pasa nada por tocarla. Por sentirla, mirarla mejor, que le dé el reflejo, etc. Una cápsula es plasticosa, le quita el brillo, detalle, tacto..
Recordad, si no la tocáis, no la disfrutáis.


----------



## Daviot (7 May 2021)

AU10KAG1K dijo:


> Es facil decirlo.
> Yo tengo monedas que no me atrevo NI A MIRARLAS casi.
> Todo en su correcta proporcion.
> Que se podian haber visto mejor en el video? pues si. Pero si esas monedas son mias, yo tampoco las saco de su capsula.
> PD: A riesgo de ser gafe, DAME YA LA ONZA DE ESTA SEMANA














Es broma.


----------



## dmb001 (7 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Las monedas hay que tocarlas, los guantes para la bandeja del horno



Es lo bueno que tiene el oro, que ni guantes ni mierdas, es lo único que me fastidia de la plata. Aunque mi novia se extraña un poco de que tenga unos cuantos soberanos siempre a mano para tocarlos, como que me relaja un poco


----------



## Muttley (11 May 2021)

Nuevo episodio del canal Dragon
Monedas falsas
A ver si os gusta


----------



## Muttley (11 May 2021)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> A quién se le ocurre comprar por ebay... eso es como echarse novia por catálogo, tipo meetic, badoo, etc...



A mi este tipo de monedas no
Evidentemente es un caso supuesto para ilustrar el episodio.


----------



## Muttley (14 May 2021)

Charla con nuestros amigos de Momentum 

Oro, Plata y Platino 
Inversion en monedas 
ETFs SLV GLD Sprott (PSLV PHYS)
BullionVault 
Aduanas
Compra venta: tiendas físicas, online, subastas


----------



## raslghul (14 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuevo episodio del canal Dragon
> Monedas falsas
> A ver si os gusta



Me encanta este tipo de video.
No soy coleccionista, sin embargo es divertido apostar al principio y averiguar si eres capaz de descubrir la moneda falsa.
No estaría mal un concurso sobre falsificaciones como parte del canal.
Un video presentando varias monedas y que la audiencia vote en Burbuja


----------



## Daviot (15 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Charla con nuestros amigos de Momentum
> 
> Oro, Plata y Platino
> Inversion en monedas
> ...



Esta repe, no ?


----------



## Muttley (15 May 2021)

Daviot dijo:


> Esta repe, no ?



Bueno, era para los que no lo pudieron ver en directo.
Contenido nuevo este lunes-martes.

Este episodio se centrará en las diferencias entre valor intrínseco y numismático, cuáles son las características del segundo (rarezas, errores....) etc....con ejemplos explicativos.


----------



## autsaider (15 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Nuevo canal de YouTube de Oro, Plata, materias primas y economía.
> 
> Se tratarán los siguientes temas:
> ...



¿Que opinas sobre esto?:

La teoría estructural negativa dice que incluso el mayor acertijo que puedas concebir está basado en una idea muy simple, que es posible que la respuesta esté delante de tus narices, y que analices lo que puedes ver para deducir lo que no puedes ver: así es como los planos empiezan a revelarse.

De momento esto que doy son datos mitad oficiales, mitad no-oficiales:

China en secreto ha minado el oro de su territorio. Una sección de su ejército en exclusiva se dedica a hacerlo desde el 76 sin importar que el coste de explotación sea superior al valor de mercado del oro. Además han montado un mercado para comprar todo el oro que se pueda en el mercado oficial y el negro. El resultado es que china tiene las mayores reservas de oro.

¿Qué van a hacer con ello? No van a montar un patrón oro que desplace al dólar como todos estáis pensando. El plan chino es más enrevesado que eso.

La divisa digital impone nuevas reglas de funcionamiento en el sistema monetario y financiero. Pero tampoco van a tratar de imponerla. No de momento.

Robert Kiyosaki dice que solo hay dos escenarios posibles y que lo estamos viviendo ya:
-o los estados occidentales se declaran en bancarrota
-o siguen pagando pero con dinero que no vale nada
-tanto si se trata de uno como de otro va a haber hasta hambre

Lo que están haciendo nuestros bancos centrales es la segunda opción: estan creando dinero a un nivel sin precedentes en toda la historia. Si se levantan las cuarentenas y el dinero empieza a circular, el resultado será el colapso inevitable y la gente irá al dólar tratando de salvar lo que pueda. Pero incluso el dólar también colapsará y entonces si que vendrá el hambre.

Cuando eso ocurra los chinos no van a suplantar al dólar, en vez de eso van a implantar la divisa digital. El objetivo es hacer un bypass al dólar y al sistema de pagos swift. Una nueva moneda (esta vez digital) hace necesario crear nuevas reglas para el sistema económico mundial. Para evitar que occidente imponga sus reglas, china va a esperar a que la economía occidental esté en la uci, entonces será china la que podrá imponer sus reglas.

Un tiempo después volverán al oro.


----------



## Muttley (15 May 2021)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Que opinas sobre esto?:
> 
> La teoría estructural negativa dice que incluso el mayor acertijo que puedas concebir está basado en una idea muy simple, que es posible que la respuesta esté delante de tus narices, y que analices lo que puedes ver para deducir lo que no puedes ver: así es como los planos empiezan a revelarse.
> 
> ...



Que estos eventos que citas pueden ser reales por ello, las consecuencias que cita Kiyosaki entran dentro de las posibilidades y por eso:

-o los estados occidentales se declaran en bancarrota: si se llega ese caso,tener oro y plata físicos sin contraparte para estar en la cabeza en el reset económico.

-o siguen pagando pero con dinero que no vale nada
Para defendernos de la inflación y de los papelitos, que mejor que el oro y la plata.

-tanto si se trata de uno como de otro va a haber hasta hambre
Nunca pasarás hambre poseyendo oro y plata físicos.

Es decir. Tener una reserva familiar de oro y plata es más que aconsejable ante eventos de economía de trinchera.


----------



## Muttley (17 May 2021)

Nuevo episodio de Dragón Oro y Plata 

“Los 5 duros más bonitos del mundo”

Se centra en la diferencia entre valor intrínseco y valor numismático.
Ejemplos. 



Espero que os guste.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 May 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuevo episodio de Dragón Oro y Plata
> 
> “Los 5 duros más bonitos del mundo”
> 
> ...



Que bueno el vídeo! Muy interesante


----------



## vic252525 (19 May 2021)

ANIMO!


----------



## Muttley (19 May 2021)

Avance del nuevo episodio este viernes:

Coleccion de Panda de plata 1989-2000 ambas incluidas. 
Explicadas una a una.


----------



## Muttley (21 May 2021)

Lo prometido es deuda.
Nuevo episodio

Pandas de plata 1989-2000 ambos incluidos


----------



## estupeharto (21 May 2021)

Un tema interesante puede ser abordar la venta.
Por ejemplo, en ebay y similares.
Pros y contras.
El tema del envío. ¿Qué pasa si hay un extravío? ¿Anonimato en los envíos?
El tema de posibles impuestos.
En fin, un tema delicado e interesante para todos creo.


----------



## Muttley (21 May 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> Un tema interesante puede ser abordar la venta.
> Por ejemplo, en ebay y similares.
> Pros y contras.
> El tema del envío. ¿Qué pasa si hay un extravío? ¿Anonimato en los envíos?
> ...




Lo anoto.
A ver si hago episodio de estrategia de compra y venta la semana que viene

Según como lo veo, los canales de venta son distintos según el tipo de moneda que tengamos. Así como lo que se puede tardar en vender.


----------



## Dtor. Serpiente (21 May 2021)

Buen video, como siempre, en mi caso tengo la colección completa pero no puedo ponerla en ninguna caja "expositor" ya que unas están certificadas otras están en sus plásticos de ceca y otras en cápsula, y me jode bastante porque pienso que le quita valor a la colección. Me ha parecido que las cápsulas las tienes selladas al vacío. Puede ser?


----------



## Muttley (21 May 2021)

Dtor. Serpiente dijo:


> Buen video, como siempre, en mi caso tengo la colección completa pero no puedo ponerla en ninguna caja "expositor" ya que unas están certificadas otras están en sus plásticos de ceca y otras en cápsula, y me jode bastante porque pienso que le quita valor a la colección. Me ha parecido que las cápsulas las tienes selladas al vacío. Puede ser?



Enhorabuena por la colección.
No, son cápsulas buenas....pero normales.
Yp creo que no quita valor a la colección. Nadie te va a poner un problema por una 2003 ms70 frosted que vale 250 euros frente a una en su cápsula corriente que puede salir por 80-90 en frosted.
Yo también tengo en su sello original, gradadas etc...lo único que no puedes ponerlas en la cajita expositora.


----------



## Muttley (25 May 2021)

Nuevo episodio
¿Cómo comprar monedas de oro y plata de inversión?


----------



## Muttley (28 May 2021)

Otra de monedas falsas y autenticas en el nuevo episodio.
Estas sobre las 100 pesetas de Franco de 1966 69*

Opiniones y comentarios de expertos en el vídeo por favor


----------



## Muttley (31 May 2021)

American Silver Eagle 
La moneda bullion por excelencia


----------



## Muttley (8 Jun 2021)

Nuevo episodio del Canal Dragon Oro Plata 

Unboxing….y con amiguetes


----------



## AU10KAG1K (8 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Nuevo episodio del Canal Dragon Oro Plata
> 
> Unboxing….y con amiguetes



Pedazo video, pedazo de moneda de 1 onza y PEDAZO DE AMIGUETES !!!! JOderrrrrrr


----------



## Muttley (8 Jun 2021)

SI gusta la idea y la gente se engancha y me envía vídeos, prometo cerrar cada vídeo con dos o tres amiguetes.

Hay algún unboxing merecedor de WallStreetSilver Reddit
Clase tremenda.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (8 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> SI gusta la idea y la gente se engancha y me envía vídeos, prometo cerrar cada vídeo con dos o tres amiguetes.
> 
> Hay algún unboxing merecedor de WallStreetSilver Reddit
> Clase tremenda.



Gusta, gusta, gustaaaaaaaa mucho la idea
Venga Animaros TODOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS/AS.
Seguro que cada uno en su medida puede aportar algun video de alguna de sus "joyas".


----------



## timi (8 Jun 2021)

si que me gusta ,,, es una forma de alegrar la vista con diversidad.


----------



## Muttley (10 Jun 2021)

Nuevo episodio podcast con nuestros amigos de Momentum 
Pensiones de oro y plata 



Por favor suscribíos, comentad, dad like,
Nos gusta y nos demuestra que lo que hacemos interesa a la gente


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Jun 2021)

Estas semanas ando muy liado, a ver si saco un rato y le pego un vistazo a las nuevas entregas. Gracias por la continuidad de los vídeos.


----------



## Muttley (17 Jun 2021)

Quiero jugar a un juego.



Jugáis?


----------



## AU10KAG1K (17 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Quiero jugar a un juego.
> 
> 
> 
> Jugáis?



ya participe y mi opcion fue .......


----------



## Muttley (20 Jun 2021)

Actualizo con el último episodio 
Compra de plata. Estrategia. Bullion vs Premium.
Analisis de escenarios en el mercado de plata física.


----------



## raslghul (21 Jun 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Actualizo con el último episodio
> Compra de plata. Estrategia. Bullion vs Premium.
> Analisis de escenarios en el mercado de plata física.



Muy buen video, sobre todo porque abordas preguntas que no se suele ver en otros canales
¿Qué vender, dónde y de qué modo?

Está claro que hay que construir una red de compra/venta de confianza.
Aparte de burbuja ¿recomiendas algún foro belga/alemán o de otro país?


----------



## Muttley (23 Jun 2021)

Porno duro para los que gustan de moneda americana de oro 
STGaudens, Bufalos, Indian head, Gold eagle.
Curiosidades, historia, variedades y key dates.


----------



## Muttley (23 Jun 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Muy buen video, sobre todo porque abordas preguntas que no se suele ver en otros canales
> ¿Qué vender, dónde y de qué modo?
> 
> Está claro que hay que construir una red de compra/venta de confianza.
> Aparte de burbuja ¿recomiendas algún foro belga/alemán o de otro país?



Silverforum, Reddit, los forum de kitco…


----------



## Muttley (27 Jun 2021)

En este nuevo episodio hablamos de silver stacking, compra de onzas de plata y de cuantas necesitas según tus objetivos y estrategia.
¿Cuantas onzas de plata compro? 10? 100? 1000?
Razonando la respuesta por supuesto. 




likes y suscripciones bienvenidas, que mola ver que lo que hago interesa al personal 

A ver si os gusta!


----------



## Decopificador (28 Jun 2021)

Yo andaba tiempo con ganas de entra en metales, pero no me da la cartera para el oro, todavía. Con la tontería y gracias al OP, me he acabado de convencer y he adquirido mis primeras onzas de plata.

Agradecería algún capítulo dedicado al cuidado y mantenimiento de las mismas, siempre he tenido el prejuicio que la plata es muy delicada y no aguanta bien el paso del tiempo.
Y claro tenerlas al alcance de la mano sin sacarlas de la cápsula le quita un poco de gracia al asunto.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Muttley (4 Jul 2021)

Oro a 5750$
Plata a 115$


----------



## Muttley (8 Jul 2021)

Primer onza de plata Bullion de la historia


----------



## Muttley (11 Jul 2021)

5 señales para el colapso económico 
Inflación 
Oro y plata 
Petróleo y energía 
Tasa de interés 
Dollar index DXY 
Reverse Repo 
Colapso económico. 
Recesión.


----------



## Muttley (16 Jul 2021)

Nuevo episodio.
Comprobando si las mint nos engañan con la pureza.
Para ello: tester de resistividad eléctrica Sigma Verifier Pro


----------



## Muttley (18 Jul 2021)

Gestión y control de stacks 
Introducción al concepto de “onza equivalente”.
Creo que muy útil para cuantificar y cualificar reservas de plata


----------



## AU10KAG1K (18 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Gestión y control de stacks
> Introducción al concepto de “onza equivalente”.
> Creo que muy útil para cuantificar y cualificar reservas de plata



Pedazo video. El mejor para mi hasta el momento.
Felididades por el curro y muchas gracias.


----------



## Muttley (22 Jul 2021)

Extremadamente interesante el primer método,
Nos permite averigüar la ley de cualquier moneda o joya preciosa con forma irregular. 
El segundo es el clásico “Ping” test.


----------



## Muttley (26 Jul 2021)

Basilea 3
Qué es, Para que sirve, cómo afecta a los metales preciosos 
Podcast con nuestros amigos de Momentum.
A ver si os gusta


----------



## ESC (26 Jul 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Basilea 3
> Qué es, Para que sirve, cómo afecta a los metales preciosos
> Podcast con nuestros amigos de Momentum.
> A ver si os gusta



Lo estoy escuchando ahora mismo, enhorabuena por el vídeo.


----------



## Josebs (27 Jul 2021)

Pero al final los compis piratas del otro lado del canal evitaran la norma y ¿¿ patapún palante ?? 
Son sus costumbres sanas de piratería.


----------



## Muttley (1 Ago 2021)

Reflexiones sobre la compra de monedas de oro 
A ver que os parece


----------



## Razkin (1 Ago 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Reflexiones sobre la compra de monedas de oro
> A ver que os parece



Supongo que somos muchos los foreros que nos sentimos reflejados en el recorrido o evolución que presentas. Unas reflexiones con un gran fondo de sabiduría, juicio, prudencia y sensatez. Lo que necesitan los que se inician. Espero que muchos lo aprovechen.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (7 Ago 2021)

En breve numero de cuenta para pagar fianza y sacar a D. del trullo ??? ....


----------



## estupeharto (7 Ago 2021)

En Madrid tampoco dijeron nada supongo. ¿Se quedaron mirando?...
Para hacer la prueba está bien, pero luego tendrías que ir con la maleta a todas partes durante horas y horas. ¿Cómo fueron los nervios? ¿Dormiste bien?


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2021)

Crash oro 
Manipulación?
Oportunidad?


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> En Madrid tampoco dijeron nada supongo. ¿Se quedaron mirando?...
> Para hacer la prueba está bien, pero luego tendrías que ir con la maleta a todas partes durante horas y horas. ¿Cómo fueron los nervios? ¿Dormiste bien?



No, en madrid No dijeron nada.
Bueno, tengo casa en Madrid. Fue el trayecto solo Aeropuerto-Casa. 
Eso si, llevé la maleta en el metro. Como un campeón.


----------



## Tolagu (13 Ago 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No, en madrid No dijeron nada.
> Bueno, tengo casa en Madrid. Fue el trayecto solo Aeropuerto-Casa.
> Eso si, llevé la maleta en el metro. Como un campeón.



Con dos cojones, @Muttley


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ago 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> No, en madrid No dijeron nada.
> Bueno, tengo casa en Madrid. Fue el trayecto solo Aeropuerto-Casa.
> Eso si, llevé la maleta en el metro. Como un campeón.



La primera vez que fui con unas monedas en el bolsillo, calles, metro y tren incluido, tengo que reconocer que llevaba un cuchillo encima.
Luego ya te acostumbras y vas sólo con la Glock


----------



## Tolagu (13 Ago 2021)

Pues yo reconozco que soy más de mi propio vehículo para estas cosas. Y @Muttley llevaba más que unas cuantas monedicas !!!


----------



## estupeharto (13 Ago 2021)

Tolagu dijo:


> Pues yo reconozco que soy más de mi propio vehículo para estas cosas. Y @Muttley llevaba más que unas cuantas monedicas !!!



Antes mezclaba, ahora ya no. No vale la pena.


----------



## Razkin (17 Ago 2021)

¿Pero que pasa? ¿supera nuestro amigo los 1.000 suscriptores y no es noticia????. ENHORABUENA y a por más.
 

Yo lo celebro esta misma noche con bocadillo de txistorra y modesto gin-tonic (no soy de whiskys ni brandys de esos que te sale la copa a precio de onza).


----------



## Jimmyplor (19 Ago 2021)

Felicidades, eres un crack!


----------



## Muttley (20 Ago 2021)

Nuevo episodio , este de tocar metal.
Egyptian Relics


----------



## hyperburned (24 Ago 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Reflexiones sobre la compra de monedas de oro
> A ver que os parece



Desde el más absoluto desconocimiento del tema... no es, entonces, recomendable adquirir una moneda de oro simplemente como inversion? es decir, comprarla con los ojos vendados, mirando solo el precio de compra y de reventa?


----------



## hyperburned (24 Ago 2021)

Y otra duda, puedo comprar una moneda de oro nueva, por ejemplo, de 2021 y tenerla sin proteger? manosearla y demás? se deteriora mucho? siento estas preguntas tan simples, pero es que no tengo ni pajolera de esto


----------



## Muttley (25 Ago 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Desde el más absoluto desconocimiento del tema... no es, entonces, recomendable adquirir una moneda de oro simplemente como inversion? es decir, comprarla con los ojos vendados, mirando solo el precio de compra y de reventa?



Se compra oro por supuesto porque es reserva de valor siempre.
Pero luego hay que elegir moneda.
Como minimo harán lo que haga el oro spot, pero habrá algunas que lo harán mejor por diversos motivos (coleccionismo, escasez, belleza…).
Echa un vistazo a 






hyperburned dijo:


> Y otra duda, puedo comprar una moneda de oro nueva, por ejemplo, de 2021 y tenerla sin proteger? manosearla y demás? se deteriora mucho? siento estas preguntas tan simples, pero es que no tengo ni pajolera de esto



Depende de la pureza. Las 9999 se rayan con mirarlas, se cogen con guantes y están diseñadas para inversión, colección y ser guardadas con cuidado. 
Hay leyes inferiores:0,917 o 0,900 que están aleadas y permiten el manoseo pues fueron diseñadas para circular. Estas últimas tienen muy poco premium de forma general.


----------



## Muttley (28 Ago 2021)

Tertulia sobre transporte maritimo, logística, materias primas y macro


----------



## Muttley (4 Sep 2021)

Nueva temporada, nuevo episodio 
Compraventa entre particulares


----------



## Muttley (8 Sep 2021)

Nueva sección de subastas del Canal


----------



## Muttley (12 Sep 2021)

Para que no falte ninguno, archivo el video aquí, 
Oro en combinación con valores para hacer la cartera mas perfecta de ambos activos


----------



## Muttley (16 Sep 2021)

Diferencia entre proof y BU brilliant uncirculated (BU)


----------



## AU10KAG1K (18 Sep 2021)




----------



## Muttley (25 Sep 2021)




----------



## AU10KAG1K (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Muttley (9 Oct 2021)

Segunda parte del Shock de la Energía


----------



## FranMen (13 Oct 2021)

He visto la primera parte y me parece muy interesante la idea del triángulo del aumento de bienes de consumo como parte del shock.
En realidad me hace pensar que influye no sólo en la situación aguda actual si no que es un problema que arrastramos de hace muchos años. El mayor gasto de nuestros padres era la vivienda, un alto coste y gasto de energía pero una duración de muchas decenas de años. Ahora es la sociedad de usar y tirar que consume mucha más energía (en pequeños paquetes por lo que pasa más desapercibida) y que no dura en el tiempo, cambio de móvil frecuente, viajes de placer…
Un piso es como una batería de energía, como el ejemplo que nos pone del oro, en cambio vivimos en una vorágine de consumismo e incluso endeudamiento, anticipando el gasto de energía que tendría que ser posterior


----------



## Muttley (20 Oct 2021)

Unboxing con Taladradora...


----------



## Daviot (20 Oct 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Y otra duda, puedo comprar una moneda de oro nueva, por ejemplo, de 2021 y tenerla sin proteger? manosearla y demás? se deteriora mucho? siento estas preguntas tan simples, pero es que no tengo ni pajolera de esto



Permíteme que te responda aunque sea con 2 meses de retraso ya que nuestro amigo @Muttley es una persona muy atareada que está firmando autógrafos todos los días.

Hay dos tipos de monedas de oro, las que van aleadas, es decir van mezcladas con cobre o plata y suelen tener una pureza en oro del 90%. Esto se hacía mucho en las monedas antiguas porque se utilizaban día a día como medio de pago y al estar aleadas eran más resistentes al trato diario y al desgaste. Estas se pueden tocar tranquilamente y sin miedo.

En cambio casi todas las monedas de inversión de hoy en día son de 24 kilates es decir 99,9% de oro o incluso 99,99% de oro. Estas son muy delicadas a los arañazos por lo que siempre deben ir protegidas. Si se van a tocar hay que hacerlo con guantes de algodón o de nitrilo y cogiéndolas por el canto para que no queden marcadas nuestras huellas sobre la moneda. En el caso de tocarlas con los dedos desnudos esa huella queda ahí para siempre y si trataras de limpiarla con un trapo o algo parecido se rayaría la moneda.


----------



## estupeharto (22 Oct 2021)

Para el tema de poder escuchar los vídeos de youtube, se pueden descargar con la app Snaptube.
Le das a compartir, con snaptube, lo puedes guardar como vídeo o como mp3, en diferentes calidades. Y luego lo reproduces con cualquier reproductor por Bluetooth o usb.
VLC por ejemplo está integrado en Android auto. Te permite llevar el gps y el vlc a la vez.


----------



## AU10KAG1K (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## AU10KAG1K (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Daviot (6 Nov 2021)

Interesante saber acerca del tema de como enviar las monedas para gradarlas o certificarlas. Creo que enviarlas no sería problema pero recibirlas de vuelta no sé que problemas habría en aduanas.




AU10KAG1K dijo:


>


----------



## Muttley (14 Nov 2021)

Comprar oro y plata en Estambul


----------



## estupeharto (14 Nov 2021)

¿Te llevaste el lingote al final? 
Eran 22 kilates creo, entonces son 0,9167 de pureza. Precio spot dependiendo de cuándo lo grabaste. Buen precio para tienda.
Aunque ¿te podrían decir algo a la vuelta en avión y trincar mordida los susodichos?


----------



## unaburbu (14 Nov 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Nuevo canal de YouTube de Oro, Plata, materias primas y economía.
> 
> Se tratarán los siguientes temas:
> ...



No había visto el hilo hasta ahora. Muttley, es tuyo el canal?


----------



## Daviot (14 Nov 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Te llevaste el lingote al final?
> Eran 22 kilates creo, entonces son 0,9167 de pureza. Precio spot dependiendo de cuándo lo grabaste. Buen precio para tienda.
> Aunque ¿te podrían decir algo a la vuelta en avión y trincar mordida los susodichos?



Me apuesto a que se lo llevó y al día siguiente volvió a por 10 más.

En los comentarios del vídeo creo que pone que lo grabó el martes pasado.

Se supone que no te pueden decir nada mientras no superes creo los 10.000 euros en valor. Aunque quizás si te puedan hacer pagar el IVA de la plata al meterla en España y proceder de un país no comunitario.


----------



## Muttley (15 Nov 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Te llevaste el lingote al final?
> Eran 22 kilates creo, entonces son 0,9167 de pureza. Precio spot dependiendo de cuándo lo grabaste. Buen precio para tienda.
> Aunque ¿te podrían decir algo a la vuelta en avión y trincar mordida los susodichos?




No me lo llevé porque no llevaba los 713 euros en el bolsillo en efectivo.
Pero el precio muy atractivo.
Estuve el martes pasado. Hace 6 días.



unaburbu dijo:


> No había visto el hilo hasta ahora. Muttley, es tuyo el canal?



Si. Espero que te guste.


----------

